#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Army chief to be appointed as TMB board member

## Mid

*Army chief to be appointed as TMB board member*
23 November 2007

The President of the Thai Military Bank (TMB), Mr. Supak Sivarak (สุภัค ศิวะรักษ์), reported to the Stock Exchange of Thailand (SET) that the TMBs board will appoint Gen. Anupong Paochinda (อนุพงษ์ เผ่าจินดา), the Royal Thai Army Commander-in-Chief, as the new TMBs board member. 

Mr. Supak says the TMB's board held a meeting on November 20th to discuss the appointment of Gen. Anupong. Following the meeting, the board resolved to select Gen. Anupong as the new TMB's board member, and his appointment will be effective starting from December 3rd onwards.

thainews.prd.go.th


banks near broke , outside investors finally come in to salvage and now ...........

----------


## Texpat

I read the other day where the top general in the Thai Air Force is a board member of Thai Airways.

I find it bizarre how active generals can also have civilian jobs.

----------


## Mid

Thai Air Force .........Thai Airways

Royal Thai Army Commander-in-Chief ..........Thai Military Bank 

Navy ???

----------


## AntRobertson

> I find it bizarre how active generals can also have civilian jobs.


It's also funny how many of them there are.  Can't recall the numbers but it verges on the ridiculous.  Same with most branches of the military here.

American friend of mine once put it to me in terms of comparing the number of Admirals (or whatever they are called here) in the Thai navy to the number of ships and then doing the same exercise with the US navy.

It was something stupid like the US having 100 times more ships yet the Thai's 100 times more Admirals!?

----------


## Norton

> Navy ???


Chairman of all the yacht clubs in Thailand :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> American friend of mine once put it to me in terms of comparing the number of Admirals (or whatever they are called here) in the Thai navy to the number of ships and then doing the same exercise with the US navy.


I can check but think Thai Military has more flag officers (Generals, Air Marshals and Admirals) than the US period!

----------


## Mid

> Originally Posted by Mid
> 
> Navy ???
> 
> 
> Chairman of all the yacht clubs in Thailand


 
oops  :Sad: 

can't give ya 'nother green , yet :Smile:

----------


## keda

> Thai Air Force .........Thai Airways
> 
> Royal Thai Army Commander-in-Chief ..........Thai Military Bank 
> 
> Navy ???


Bangkok's said to be sinking...

----------


## Thormaturge

Some Thai tax agreements are signed by a Field Marshal.

I would comment but I choose life.

----------


## Texpat

In the book The King Never Smiles, the author claims Thailand has more flag officers than the US. Don't know if its true. I doubt the Thai military would be prone to advertise that.

----------


## Ban Saray

This from The Nation
"
With more than 1,000 generals (Australia has four) running around all over the country, Thailand's armed forces were just too top-heavy, they said."

Ref:Military spending to soar a further 24%

ANy wonder they get positions such as board members, or is that "bored" members.

----------


## Norton

> With more than 1,000 generals (Australia has four) running around all over the country, Thailand's armed forces were just too top-heavy, they said."


Yes thought I saw this somewhere before.  If correct then Thailand has 1,000 Generals vs the US which have 874 in Army, Air Force and Marine Corp combined.

----------


## Texpat

I can't believe Australia has only 4 flag officers.

And if that means four 4-star officers, does it also mean Thailand has 1,000 4-stars?

----------


## Norton

> I can't believe Australia has only 4 flag officers.


My apologies for the term Flag Officer.  Once a squid always a squid I reckon.  4 Generals does seem to low though even for Australia.  I think the Nation got it wrong.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Texpat
> 
> I find it bizarre how active generals can also have civilian jobs.
> 
> 
> It's also funny how many of them there are.  Can't recall the numbers but it verges on the ridiculous.  Same with most branches of the military here.
> 
> American friend of mine once put it to me in terms of comparing the number of Admirals (or whatever they are called here) in the Thai navy to the number of ships and then doing the same exercise with the US navy.
> 
> It was something stupid like the US having 100 times more ships yet the Thai's 100 times more Admirals!?


 1 พล.ร.อ.สถิรพันธุ์ เกยานนท์
            ADM SATIRAPAN KEYANON ผบ.ทร.
              COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF, 
              ROYAL THAI NAVY (C-IN-C, RTN) 0 2472 1962
            0 2472 1963  0 2475 5211 2 พล.ร.อ.วิชัย ยุวนางกูร
            ADM VICHAI YUWANANGOON รอง ผบ.ทร.
              DEP C-IN-C, RTN 0 2472 1964
 0 2475 5212 3 พล.ร.อ.กำธร พุ่มหิรัญ
            ADM KHAMTHORN PUMHIRAN  ปธ.คปษ.ทร.
            PRESIDENT OF RTN ADVISORY GROUP  

4 พล.ร.อ.สุชาต ญาโณทัย
            ADM SUCHART YANOTHAI ผช.ผบ.ทร.
              ASST C-IN-C, RTN 0 2472 1965 0 2475 5213 5 พล.ร.อ.วีรพล วรานนท์
            ADM WERAPON WARANON เสธ.ทร.
              CHIEF OF STAFF (COS)  0 2472 1341
            0 2465 3650 
 0 2475 5214
            0 2475 5253 6 พล.ร.ท.นิพนธ์ จักษุดุลย์
            VADM NIBHON CHAGSUDULYA รอง เสธ.ทร.(๑) 
              DEP CHIEF OF STAFF (1) 0 2465 0043  0 2475 5215  7 พล.ร.ท.วัลลภ เกิดผล
            VADM WALLOP KERDPHOL รอง เสธ.ทร.(๒)
              DEP CHIEF OF STAFF (2) 0 2472 0850 0 2475 5072 8 พล.ร.ท.ศุภกร บูรณดิลก
            VADM SOOPAKORN BOORANADILOAK ผช.เสธ.ทร.ฝกพ. 
            ASST COS FOR PERSONNEL  0 2465 5070  0 2475 5219 
            0 2475 5698  9 พล.ร.ท.รพล คำคล้าย
            VADM RAPOL KHAMKLAI ผช.เสธ.ทร.ฝขว. 
            ASST COS FOR INTELLIGENCE  0 2465 5069  0 2475 5218  10 พล.ร.ท.สมศักดิ์ ถนอมพล
            VADM SOMSAK THANOMPOL ผช.เสธ.ทร.ฝยก. 
            ASST COS FOR OPERATIONS  0 2465 0020  0 2475 5216  11 พล.ร.ท.สามารถ จำปีรัตน์
              VADM SAMART CHAMPIRAT
ผช.เสธ.ทร.ฝยบ. 
            ASST COS FOR LOGISTICS  0 2465 1114  0 2475 5217  12 พล.ร.ต.ฆนัท ทองพูล 
            RADM KANAT THONGPOOL  จก.กพ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL PERSONNEL DEPT  0 2466 6645  0 2475 5117  13 พล.ร.ต.ณรงค์พล ณ บางช้าง 
            RADM NARONGPOL NABANGCHANG  จก.ยก.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL OPERATIONS DEPT  0 2472 1897  0 2475 4510  14 พล.ร.ต.ชัยวัฒน์ พุกกะรัตน์ 
            RADM CHAIWAT BUKKARATNA  จก.กบ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL LOGISTICS DEPT  0 2466 6648  0 2475 5116  15 พล.ร.ต.อมรเทพ ณ บางช้าง 
            RADM AMORNTEP NABANGCHANG  จก.สส.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL COMMUNICATIONS DEPT   0 2465 2876  0 2475 4511  16 พล.ร.ต.ธนะรัตน์ อุบล
            RADM TANARAT UBOL จก.สบ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL ADMINISTRATION DEPT  0 2465 1373  0 2475 5241  17 พล.ร.ต.บรรยง นิศามณีพงษ์
            RADM BANYONG NISAMANEEPONG จก.จร.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL INSPECTOR GENERAL DEPT  0 2466 6649  0 2475 4515  18 พล.ร.ต.เริงฤทธิ์ บุญส่งประเสริฐ
            RADM RERNGRIT BOONSONGPRASERT จก.กพร.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL CIVIL AFFAIRS DEPT  0 2891 0080  0 2475 3017  19 พล.ร.ท.สินาด หงสกุล 
            VADM SINAD HONGSAKUL  ปช.ทร. 
            COMPTROLLER  0 2465 5364  0 2475 4610  20 พล.ร.ต.ศรีวิสุทธิ์ รตารุณ 
            RADM SRIVISUTHI RATARUN  ลก.ทร. 
            SECRETARY OF THE ROYAL THAI NAVY, NAVAL SECRETARIAT OFFICE  0 2465 0013  0 2475 5210  21 พล.ร.ท.กมล สุทธิสารสุนทร
            VADM KAMOL SUTHISANSUNTHORN หน.ฝสธ.ประจำ ผบ.ทร. 
            CHIEF STAFF OFFICER TO C-IN-C , RTN  0 2472 1962-3  0 2475 5006  22 พล.ร.ต.จักรชัย ภู่เจริญยศ 
            RADM JAKCHAI POOCHAROENYOS  ผช.หน.ฝสธ.ประจำ ผบ.ทร. 
            ASST CHIEF STAFF OFFICER TO C-IN-C, RTN  0 2472 1962-3  0 2475 5007  23 พล.ร.ต.วีรพล กิจสมบัติ
            RADM WEERAPOL KITSOMBAT หน.ฝสธ.ประจำ รอง ผบ.ทร. 
            CHIEF STAFF OFFICER TO DEP C-IN-C, RTN  0 2472 1964  0 2475 5691  24 พล.ร.ต.อภิวัฒน์ ศรีวรรธนะ
            RADM APIWAT SRIVARDHANA หน.ฝสธ.ประจำ ผช.ผบ.ทร. 
            CHIEF STAFF OFFICER TO ASST C-IN-C, RTN  0 2472 1965  0 2475 5594  25 พล.ร.ต.ไพบูลย์ ช้อยเพ็ง
            RADM PAIBOON CHOYPENG หน.ฝสธ.ประจำ เสธ.ทร. 
            CHIEF STAFF OFFICER TO COS, RTN  0 2465 3650 
            0 2472 1341  0 2475 5214 
            0 2475 5253  ROYAL THAI FLEET (RTF)  26 พล.ร.อ.นพพร อาชวาคม
            ADM NOPPORN AJAVAKOM ผบ.กร. 
            COMMANDER-IN-CHIEF, ROYAL THAI FLEET ( C-IN-C, RTF)  0 3843 7102  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 1001 
            74020  27 พล.ร.ท.ประวิตร์ ศรีสุขวัฒนา
            VADM PRAWIT SRISUKWATTANA รอง ผบ.กร. (๑) 
            DEP C-IN-C, RTF (1)  0 3843 8001  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 1002 
            74018  28 พล.ร.ท.วีรวัฒน์ วงษ์ดนตรี
            VADM WEERAWAT WONGDONTRI รอง ผบ.กร. (๒) 
            DEP C-IN-C, RTF (2)  0 3843 7553  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 1003 
            74017  29 พล.ร.ท.สมเดช ทองเปี่ยม 
            VADM SOMDED TONGPIAM  เสธ.กร. 
            CHIEF OF STAFF, RTF  0 3873 8962  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 1004 
            74016  30 พล.ร.ต.สุรศักดิ์ พุ่มพวง
            RADM SURASAK PHUMPHOUNG รอง เสธ.กร.(๑) 
            DEP COS (1)  0 3873 8964  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 1005 31 พล.ร.ต.สมคิด ตันประเสริฐ
            RADM SOMKIT TUNPRASERT รอง เสธ.กร.(๒) 
            DEP COS (2)  0 3873 8964  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 1006  32 พล.ร.ต.ผจญ รามโกมุท
            RADM PACHON RAMKOMUT หน.ฝสธ.ประจำ ผบ.กร. 
            CHIEF STAFF OFFICER TO C-IN-C, RTF  0 3873 8969   0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065-1007  33 พล.ร.ท.จำนงค์ กิตติพีรชล 
            VADM JUMNONG KITTIPEERACHOL  ผบ.กภ.๑ กร. 
            COMMANDER, FIRST NAVAL AREA COMMAND  0 3873 8965  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 4001 
            74424  34 พล.ร.ต.รุ่งรัตน์ บุญยรัตพันธุ์ 
            RADM ROONGRAT BOONYARATAPAN  รอง ผบ.กภ.๑ กร.(๑) 
            DEP COMMANDER, FIRST NAVAL AREA COMMAND(1)  0 3843 8008 
            0 3873 8966  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 4002 
            74421  35 พล.ร.ต.วีระวงศ์ ธวมงคล
            RADM WERAWONG THAWAMONGKOL รอง ผบ.กภ.๑ กร. (๒) 
            DEP COMMANDER, FIRST NAVAL AREA COMMAND(2)  0 3843 8008 
            0 3873 8966  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 4003 
            74420  36 พล.ร.ต.ทวีวุฒิ พงศ์พิพัฒน์
            RADM TAWEWUTH PONGSAPIPATT เสธ.กภ.๑ กร. 
            COS, FIRST NAVAL AREA COMMAND  0 3843 8008 
            0 3873 8966  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            065 - 4004 
            74426  37 พล.ร.ท.ชัชวาลย์ อัมระปาล
            VADM CHACHAWAN AMRAPALA ผบ.ทรภ.๒ 
            COMMANDER, SECOND NAVAL AREA COMMAND  0 7431 1601  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            22400  38 พล.ร.ต.พีรสรรพ์ วัชรมูล 
            RADM PEERASON WATCHARAMOOL  รอง ผบ.ทรภ.๒ (๑) 
            DEP COMMANDER, SECOND NAVAL AREA COMMAND (1)  0 7432 5790  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            22401  39 พล.ร.ต.วีระ อ่องศรี 
            RADM WEERA ONGSRI  รอง ผบ.ทรภ.๒ (๒) 
            DEP COMMANDER, SECOND NAVAL AREA COMMAND (2)  0 7432 5791  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            22402  40 พล.ร.ต.ณรงค์ พิพัฒนาศัย
            RADM NARONG PIPATANASAI เสธ.ทรภ.๒ 
            COS, SECOND NAVAL AREA COMMAND  0 7431 5391  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            22403  41 พล.ร.ท.ธนา บุนนาค 
            VADM TANA BUNNAG  ผบ.ทรภ.๓ 
            COMMANDER, THIRD NAVAL AREA COMMAND  0 7639 1591  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            21601  42 พล.ร.ต.อมรโชติ สุจิรัตน์
            RADM AMORNCHOTE SUJIRATANA รอง ผบ.ทรภ.๓ (๑) 
            DEP COMMANDER, THIRD  0 7639 1592  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            21602  43 พล.ร.ต.พิสันต์ รัตนภู่เพ็ชร
            RADM PISANT RATANAPUPECH รอง ผบ.ทรภ.๓ (๒) 
            DEP COMMANDER, THIRD NAVAL AREA COMMAND (1)  0 7639 1593  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            21603  44 พล.ร.ต.ธราธร ขจิตสุวรรณ
            RADM TARATORN KAJITSUWAN เสธ.ทรภ.๓ 
            COS, THIRD NAVAL AREA COMMAND  0 7639 1594  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            21604  45 พล.ร.ต.สุพจน์ สุดประเสริฐ 
            RADM SUPOT SOODPRASERT  ผบ.กฟก.๑ กร. 
            COMMANDER, FRIGATE SQUADRON ONE  0 3843 8018  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            57345  46 พล.ร.ต.สุรศักดิ์ หรุ่นเริงรมย์ 
            RADM SURASAK ROUNROENGROM  ผบ.กฟก.๒ กร. 
            COMMANDER, FRIGATE SQUADRON TWO  0 3873 8975  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            57349  47 พล.ร.ต.พิจารณ์ ธีรเนตร 
            RADM PICHAN DHIRANETRA  ผบ.กตอ.กร. 
            COMMANDER, PATROL SQUADRON  0 3873 8967  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            57343  48 พล.ร.ต.ณะ อารีนิจ
            RADM NA ARREENICH ผบ.กทบ.กร. 
            COMMANDER, MINE SQUADRON  0 2453 7302  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            56488  49 พล.ร.ต.บุญชัย มรินทร์พงษ์
            RADM BOONCHAI MARINPONG ผบ.กยพ.กร. 
            COMMANDER, AMPHIBIOUS SQUADRON  0 2393 5630  0 2475 2317  50 พล.ร.ต.ชุมนุม อาจวงษ์ 
            RADM CHOOMNOOM ARDWONG  ผบ.กลน.กร. 
            COMMANDER, RIVERINE SQUADRON  0 2411 1257  0 2475 4621  51 พล.ร.ต.ยุทธนา ฟักผลงาม 
            RADM YUTTANA PHAGPOLNGAM  ผบ.กฝร. 
            COMMANDER, FLEET TRAINING COMMAND  0 3843 7376  0 2475 7353  52 พล.ร.ต.ธีรวัฒน์ ศรีถาพร
            RADM TEERAWAT SRITHAPORN ผบ.กบร.กร. 
            COMMANDER, NAVAL AIR DIVISION  0 3824 5195  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            067 - 1001  53 พล.ร.ต.อนุทัย รัตตะรังสี
            RADM ANUTHAI RATTARANGSI ผบ.กยบ.กร. 
            COMMANDER , COMBAT SUPPORT SERVICE SQUADRON  
0 2475 7355  54 พล.ร.ต.กัมปนาท ภู่เจริญยศ
            RADM KAMPANAAT POOCHAROENYOS ผบ.กบฮ.กร. 
            COMMANDER, HELICOPTER CARRIER SQUADRON  0 3843 7943  0 2475 7351  COAST GUARD COMMAND(CGC) 55 พล.ร.ท.วรวุฒิ เอี่ยมเจริญ
            VADM WORAWOOT EAMCHAROEN ผบ.กปฝ. 
            COMMANDER, COAST GUARD COMMAND  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            061 - 1801,3351  56 พล.ร.ต.สุพจน์ พฤกษา
            RADM SUPOT PRUKSA รอง ผบ.กปฝ. (๑) 
            DEP COMMANDER,CGC(1)  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            061 - 1803  57 พล.ร.ต.สุรพงษ์ ชะระอ่ำ
            RADM SUPOT PRUKSA  รอง ผบ.กปฝ. (๒) 
            DEP COMMANDER,CGC(2)  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            061 - 1802  58 พล.ร.ต.จรูญ จาตุรพงศ์
            RADM CHAROON CHATURABONG เสธ.กปฝ. 
            CHIEF OF STAFF,CGC  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            061 - 1804,3353  ROYAL THAI MARINE CORPS (RTMC)                 59 พล.ร.ท.สีวิชัย สิริสาลี
            VADM SIVICHAI SIRISALI ผบ.นย. 
            COMMANDANT, RTMC  0 3843 7116  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            062 - 1001
            57364 60 พล.ร.ต.ต่อบุญ ไกรฤกษ์
            RADM TAWBOON KRAIRIKSH รอง ผบ.นย. (๑) 
            DEP COMMANDANT, RTMC (1)  0 3830 8731  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            062 - 1002 
            57365  61 พล.ร.ต.ประชา ศิลป์ศรีกุล
            RADM PRACHA SILPSRIKUL รอง ผบ.นย. (๒) 
            DEP COMMANDANT, RTMC (2)  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            062 - 1003 
            57366  62 พล.ร.ต.สุวิทย์ ธาระรูป
            RADM SUWIT THARAROOP รอง ผบ.นย. (๓) 
            DEP COMMANDANT, RTMC (3)  0 3830 8655  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            062 - 1029 
            57367  63 พล.ร.ต.เทพรังสรรค์ ศิลปบรรเลง 
            RADM THEPRANGSUN SILAPABANLENG  เสธ.นย. 
            CHIEF OF STAFF, RTMC  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            062 - 1004 
            57368  64 พล.ร.ต.ศักดิ์ชาย อุบลเดชประชารักษ์ 
            RADM SAKCHAI UBOLDEJPRACHARAK  ผบ.พล.นย. 
            COMMANDER, MARINE DIVISION  0 3843 1187  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            061 - 3300 , 3366  BANGKOK NAVAL BASE  65 พล.ร.ต.ไกรสร จันทร์สุวานิชย์ 
            RADM KRAISORN CHANSUVANICH  ผบ.ฐท.กท. 
            COMMANDANT, BANGKOK NAVAL BASE  0 2411 4370  0 2475 4817  SATTAHIP NAVAL BASE(SNB)  66 พล.ร.ท.ชาญชัย เจริญสุวรรณ
            VADM CHANCHAI CHAROENSUWAN ผบ.ฐท.สส. 
            COMMANDANT, SNB  0 3843 7163  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            068 - 1001  67 พล.ร.ต.โกมินทร์ โกมุทานนท์ 
            RADM KOMIN KOMUTHANON  รอง ผบ.ฐท.สส. 
            DEP COMMANDANT , SNB  0 3843 7597  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            068 - 1002  68 พล.ร.ต.มนต์รักษ์ นิลกลัด 
            RADM MONT-RAK NILGLAD  เสธ.ฐท.สส. 
            CHIEF OF STAFF, SNB  0 3843 7543  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            068 - 1003  AIR AND COASTAL DEFENCE COMMAND                 69 พล.ร.ต.ชัยวัฒน์ เอี่ยมสมุทร 
            RADM CHAIWAT IAMSAMUT  ผบ.สอ./รฝ. 
            COMMANDER, AIR AND COASTAL DEFENCE COMMAND  0 3843 1476  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            066 - 1001  SONGKHLA NAVAL BASE  70 พล.ร.ต.อภิชัย อมาตยกุล
            RADM APICHAI AMATYAKUL ผบ.ฐท.สข. 
            COMMANDANT, SONGKHLA NAVAL BASE  0 7431 4807  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            22101  PHANG - NGA NAVAL BASE  71 พล.ร.ต.ชัยณรงค์ เจริญรักษ์
            RADM CHAINARONG CHAROENRAK ผบ.ฐท.พง. 
            COMMANDANT, PHANG - NGA NAVAL BASE  
0 2466 1180 Ext.
            21211  NAVAL DOCKYARD DEPARTMENT  72 พล.ร.ท.ชูศักดิ์ เสนานิกรม 
            VADM CHUSAK SENANIKROM  จก.อร./ผอ.อจปร.อร. 
            COMMANDER, NAVAL ENGINEERING COMMAND/ DIR OF PHRACHULACHOMKLAO NAVAL              DOCKYARD  0 2332 2233  0 2475 5020  73 พล.ร.ต.ประยุทธ์ เกิดภู่
            RADM PRAYUT KERDPOO ผอ.อธบ.อร. 
            DIR , THONBURI NAVAL DOCKYARD  0 2411 2097  0 2475 4300  74 พล.ร.ต.ฉลอง พัฒนโสภณ
            RADM CHALONG PHATHANASOBHON รอง ผอ.อจปร.อร. 
            DEP DIR OF PHRACHULA CHOMKLAO NAVAL DOCKYARD  0 2453 7278  0 2475 6401  NAVAL ELECTRONICS DEPARTMENT 75 พล.ร.ต.กิตติพงษ์ เกษะโกมล
            RADM KITTIPONG KESAKOMOL จก.อล.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL ELECTRONICS DEPT  0 2453 7261  0 2475 6500  NAVAL PUBLIC WORKS DEPARTMENT 76 พล.ร.ต.ฐนิธ กิตติอำพน 
            RADM THANIT KITTIAMPON  จก.ชย.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL PUBLIC WORKS DEPT  0 2466 6688  0 2475 4400  NAVAL TRANSPORTATION DEPARTMENT 77 พล.ร.ต.ชัชรินทร์ ชูศรี
            RADM CHACHARIN CHOOSRI จก.ขส.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL TRANSPORTATION DEPT  0 2411 4254  0 2475 4824  NAVAL RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT                OFFICE 78 พล.ร.ต.มนต์ชัย วิมุกตานนท์              
            RADM MONCHAI VIMUKTANANDA  ผอ.สวพ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL RESEARCH AND DEVELOPMENT OFFICE  0 2441 3451  0 2475 7201  NAVAL ORDNANCE DEPARTMENT 79 พล.ร.ต.สุรศักดิ์ แก้วแกมทอง 
            RADM SURASAK KAEWKAMTHONG  จก.สพ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL ORDNANCE DEPT  0 2393 1690  0 2475 2211  NAVAL SUPPLY DEPARTMENT  80 พล.ร.ต.สุรพจน์ ผลอวยพร 
            RADM SURAPOT PHOLAUYPORN  จก.พธ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL SUPPLY DEPT  0 2411 2090  0 2475 4819  NAVAL FINANCE DEPARTMENT  81 พล.ร.ต.อภิชาต สุวรรณะชฎ
            RADM APICHART SUVARNAJATA  จก.กง.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL FINANCE DEPT  0 2466 6686  0 2475 4711  NAVAL AUDITING OFFICE  82 พล.ร.ต.ฉัตรชัย พึ่งโพธิ์ 
            RADM CHATCHAI PUNGPHO  ผอ.สตช.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL AUDITING OFFICE  0 2411 4397  0 2475 5444  NAVAL EDUCATION DEPARTMENT  83 พล.ร.ท.ยอดชาย รักสำหรวจ
            VADM YODCHAI RUGSUMRUAD จก.ยศ.ทร.
            DIR GEN, NAVAL EDUCATION DEPT  0 2889 3901  0 2475 3650  NAVAL ACADEMY  84 พล.ร.ท.อภิชาติ เพ็งศรีทอง
            VADM APICHART PENGSRITONG ผบ.รร.นร. 
            COMMANDANT, NAVAL ACADEMY  0 2394 1994  0 2475 3801  INSTITUTE OF ADVANCED NAVAL STUDIES 85 พล.ร.ท.เดชา อยู่พรต
            VADM DECHA YOOPROT ผบ.สรส. 
            SUPERINTENDENT  0 2441 9014  0 2475 3401  86 พล.ร.ต.ไพโรจน์ แก่นสาร 
            RADM PAIROT KAENSARN  ผบ.วทร. 
            COMMANDANT, NAVAL WAR COLLEGE  0 2441 0134 
            0 2441 9405  0 2475 3480  87 พล.ร.ต.สมหมาย ปราการสมุทร 
            RADM SOMMAI PRAKANSAMUT  ผบ.รร.สธ.ทร./รร.อส. 
            COMMANDANT, NAVAL COMMAND AND STAFF  0 2441 0145  0 2475 3490  NAVAL SCIENCE DEPARTMENT 88 พล.ร.ต.นคร ทนุวงษ์
            RADM NAKORN TANUWONG จก.วศ.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL SCIENCE DEPT  0 2441 3444  0 2475 7101  NAVAL WELFARE DEPARTMENT  89 พล.ร.ต.มนต์รักษ์ แสงอร่าม
            RADM MONRAK SAENGARAM จก.สก.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL WELFARE DEPT  0 2446 8110  0 2475 3258  HYDROGRAPHIC DEPARTMENT  90 พล.ร.ท.เสน่ห์ สุนทรมงคล 
            VADM SANEH SOONTONMONGKOL  จก.อศ. 
            DIR GEN, HYDROGRAPHIC DEPT  0 2361 4822  0 2475 2007  NAVAL MEDICAL DEPARTMENT 91 พล.ร.ท.ยงยุทธ หรัญโต 
            VADM YONGYUTH HARANTO  จก.พร. 
            SURGEON GENERAL  0 2468 1690  0 2475 2501  92 พล.ร.ต.เชาว์ ปุจฉาการ 
            RADM CHAO PUJCHAKARN  ผอ.รพ.สมเด็จพระปิ่นเกล้า พร. 
            DIR, SOMDEJPHRAPINKLAO HOSPITAL  0 2460 0057  0 2475 2519  93 พล.ร.ต.เด่นเดชา ประทุมเพ็ชร์ 
            RADM DENDECHA PRATHOOMPETH  ผอ.รพ.สมเด็จพระนางเจ้า สิริกิต์ พร. 
            DIR , SOMDEJPHRANANGCHAOSIRIKIT HOSPITAL  0 3824 5939  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            069 - 1001  94 พล.ร.ต.กิติพัฒน์ วัฒนาวงศ์
            RADM KITIPATH VATTANAVONGS ผอ.รพ.อาภากรเกียรติวงศ์ 
            DIR, ABHAKORNKIARTIWONG HOSPITAL  0 3843 7171-2  0 2466 1180 Ext.
            068 - 4401  NAVAL INTELLIGENCE DEPARTMENT (NID) 95 พล.ร.ต.พลวัฒน์ สิโรดม
            RADM POLAWAT SIRODOM จก.ขว.ทร. 
            DIR GEN, NAVAL INTELLIGENCE DEPT  0 2472 1896 0 2475 5118

----------


## Norton

Good list DB!  Took some time to get the numbers on there I bet.  Note there are 96 Admirals on the list.  Also note it is only Naval Headquarters.  Probably equal number or more if you were to look at various Naval commands throughout Thailand.

----------


## DrB0b

> Good list DB!  Took some time to get the numbers on there I bet.  Note there are 96 Admirals on the list.  Also note it is only Naval Headquarters.  Probably equal number or more if you were to look at various Naval commands throughout Thailand.


A chap can only spend so much time wading through Thai Military websites, you know, the numbers are there so Ant can call them and get the full list and ask about their business activies  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

^^^Holy crapola! Now if that's not top heavy I don't know what is!  Good effort DrBob!




> the numbers are there so Ant can call them and get the full list and ask about their business activies


On it! But first I'm going to call each and everyone, constantly say "hullooooo?", and then abruptly hang up!  :Smile:

----------


## Texpat

Too many chiefs, too few indians. 
Doesn't surprise me though.
Each flag officer probably only commands a few hundred.  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

^Sorry I'm a little confused.  Being a lifetime confirmed pacifist, member of Greenpeace and advocate of non-violence (  :Wink:  ) I'm not quite compus mentis of the lingo...

"Flag officer(s)" - is that the generic term for Generals, Admirals etc?

----------


## DrB0b

> ^Sorry I'm a little confused.  Being a lifetime confirmed pacifist, member of Greenpeace and advocate of non-violence (  ) I'm not quite compus mentis of the lingo...
> 
> "Flag officer(s)" - is that the generic term for Generals, Admirals etc?


Flag officers are naval officers whose rank entitles them to fly a flag representing their command. Flag rank is different in different navies but it usually starts at Rear Admiral. You know, Ant, you really should read some Tom Clancy novels, they're stuffed with this kind of nonsense - they're where 90&#37; of the ex "Navy SEALS" and "CIA operatives" propping up  bar-beers all over Thailand get all their military experience from.

----------


## AntRobertson

^Ahh gottcha, cheers for the info.

Tried the Clancy novels, can't bring myself to read through the sickening and gratuitous violence though  :Smile:

----------

